# Used P95



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I just recently bought a P94 and really like it. Take into consideration that this is my first handgun. I went into another shop and saw a used P95 for $275. Is that high? Considering he had a new one for $321. This gun will be for the wife. Target and range only no CCW yet. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm no expert on used P95's but it sounds to me like you have all the info you need to make your own decision. If you buy the used one you save $46. Personally I would buy the new one and know exactly what I'm getting. 14% off for the used one doesn't sound like a can't pass up deal to me. The new one is just not that much more money. But it's your money. If money is tight the savings can be put towards a holster or a couple hundred rounds of ammo.

You might check here: http://www.gunbroker.com/

Right now there is one "like new" on the board for $289, but the new ones on gunbroker are more than the $321 your dealer is asking. So, the used one on gunbroker is a bigger discount from the new prices there than what your dealer is giving.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

That is kinda what I though. I think I will go with he new one. I may give him a low offer on the used one and see what he says. What do you think would be a good offer on the used one?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fjestad's 28th Blue Book lists a P95 in 95% with a value of $235.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Fjestad's 28th Blue Book lists a P95 in 95% with a value of $235.


Thanks, I let you know if he bites.


----------

